# The Passing of a Great Friend to AEP Campers



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

I know it's a bit late for this post but on November 30th 2008 Bob Post, owner of the Quick Exchange Store...formerly know as The Old Man's Money was killed in an automobile accident on Rt. 78 at Olive Green. Bob will greatly be missed by all that knew him. He was a great friend to me and I miss him very much. The store won't seem to be the same without him. So while your down fishing and camping this season stop in at the store and say hi to his wife Jan who will still be running the store. God Bless you all and make every day on this Earth count because you never know when it will end. Here one minute and gone the next....poof!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

When we are down there to the promise land we are at the store at least 2 times a day if not more. We have always been treated well there! We will always support the store! God Bless all the family! See you in the Spring!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

He was a great man. He will be greatly missed. My prayers are with his family


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

What a shame. We spent many a rainy day sitting on the porch just listening to his stories about the "old days" and how many good ponds there were around close to Old Man's Money. That name will endure forever no matter what the sogn out front says. Sympathies to the family and his many friends, both there and on this site.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll send a prayer for the guy & his family who owns an awesome store out in the country. That store (if i'm not mistaken) has been there a long time. And those folks are salt of the earth. May God bless them in their time of need.


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

I just went down this past weekend and heard the news. So sad. What a great guy. He has helped me out so many times down there I could never repay him. So sad to hear about this and I guess Jan is not doing so hot now either. What a shame. My prayers go out to them.


----------



## nitro1 (May 12, 2008)

I would like to thank each and everyone of you from the bottom of my heart. It's very clear that you all truly new my father. I'm his eldest child and his namesake(Jr.) I too miss my friend. God Bless...


----------



## Tail Dancer (Feb 23, 2005)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Your father was a very nice person. Over the last 30 years of hunting/fishing Ohio Power I was lucky enough to get to know him. He will be missed. God Bless

Tail Dancer


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Maggot, I don't want to steal the respect your thread deserves but can you tell me where exactly the Quick Exchange is located? I am in the Ohio Power area frequently during deer season and would like to stop in to give my condolences. I am sure I have been in Bob's store at some time. Thanks. :G


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

It's on St Rt 78 in Reinersville. It's the store with the big steel cow and green home made John Deere tractor out front with 5 flag poles...used to have the old army tank sitting out front, we have 2 black bears


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

See you soon Maggot........where the heck ya been? Got firewood cut yet?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

prayer sent. this whole club,pretty much, has really went through some rough times in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

BBANKS said:


> When we are down there to the promise land we are at the store at least 2 times a day if not more. We have always been treated well there! We will always support the store! God Bless all the family! See you in the Spring!


 Just wondering,are you related to Benji Banks?


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I am related to a Benji Banks.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I too am related to the "Legend of the Rainbow Gardens", Benji Banks


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

rt 78 is dangerous and people fly on that road I am surprised more people aren't in accidents. My mom lives in Malta and I live in Canton I always take 77 south to 78 into McConnelsville then on across the river and up to there place. I see some crazy stuff every time I go down there. I hate to hear about people coming to such premature ends it's really sad. We stop in the store when we are down for the flea markets.


----------

